# Hadronyche sp. Possibly sp15, new england funnelweb



## hornet (Mar 5, 2008)

Just got this girl today, shes mental, rears up with little provocation and produces heaps of venom.


----------



## Tristis (Mar 5, 2008)

thats a big nasty looking thing.
do you have any pics of your spider set up hornet?


----------



## hornet (Mar 5, 2008)

havent got this guy into a setup yet but will post pics when i do


----------



## MannyM (Mar 5, 2008)

So it's just roaming the house then? 

I don't mind unusual pets, but personally I draw the line on HUGE fanged spiders.


----------



## hornet (Mar 5, 2008)

lol nah, its sitting in a container behind me hehe. I love spiders and funnelwebs are amazing spiders. Very robust, black and angry spiders.


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Mar 5, 2008)

have you made friends with it yet, cause when you make friends with funnelwebs they'll start to interact with you in a friendly way, they just walk up and sit on your hand lol.........

but seriously man Nice Hadronyche....


----------



## hornet (Mar 5, 2008)

lol yea i started off by introducing myself, you see i'm a pagan so all animals are my friends, spiders follow me around and watch me shower :|


----------



## the_tsar (Mar 5, 2008)

NIce pics.

How big was the spider?

I have some Atrax Robustus Syd funnel web, and the biggest has only about 4 cms leg span, is your one alot bigger?

I think mine have more to grow yet.


----------



## hornet (Mar 5, 2008)

at a guess its about 5-6cm. From what i read some funnelweb's get to 4.5cm body length but i'm yet to see one that big. Where did you get your Atrax?


----------



## Mark Newton (Mar 5, 2008)

I located a few _Hadronyche adelaidensis _males once...very cool 'pider. Any idea which species this one is??


----------



## hornet (Mar 5, 2008)

as far as i know its Hadronyche sp15, the new england funnelweb, in others words undescribed.


----------



## Mark Newton (Mar 5, 2008)

Who designated the sp15 part??


----------



## eladidare (Mar 6, 2008)

wow!
shes adorable!
better you than me but...


----------



## Grunto (Mar 10, 2008)

She was located west of Coffs Harbour in the new england ranges , I`m not sure who designated them sp 15 I think it was described by someone then koch then raven .I looked Hadronyche sp up on the net and found a distribution map for them and where she was located was smack bang in the middle of the area and it is a very small area , if you have any idea as to which sp she is please let us know as funnelwebs are way out of my league.


----------



## JasonL (Mar 11, 2008)

Mark Newton said:


> Who designated the sp15 part??



Someone in a rush


----------

